# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα ιμαλαϊων.

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## stefos

Και ποια είναι η διαφορά απο την δικιά μας?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://beautyofbirds.com/himalayangoldfinches.html

http://www.birds.kz/species.php?species=594&l=en

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Γράφτηκε από τον Παύλο Διγαλάκη

ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΤΩΝ ΙΜΑΛΑΪΩΝ


Carduelis caniceps Visors, 1831


ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ
Έχει μήκος 12 εκ. και θεωρείται από πολλούς συντάκτες ως ένα υποείδος της καρδερίνας.
ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ – Έχει μάσκα σε κόκκινο χρώμα, γκρίζο κεφάλι με πλευρές άσπρου χρώματος .Το γκρίζο της κεφαλής επεκτείνεται και στο πίσω μέρος του λαιμού μέχρι την πλάτη και στο υψηλό μέρος του στήθους, μαύρες φτερούγες και ουρά με τις λευκές μαργαριταρένιες κηλίδες ,κίτρινες ζώνες στις φτερούγες, ράμφος στο χρώμα της σάρκας με μαύρο άκρο που χάνεται στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο και πόδια μαύρα.
ΘΗΛΥΚΟ- Εδώ παρουσιάζεται πιο έντονος σεξουαλικός διμορφισμός από ότι στο Ευρωπαϊκό είδος, έχουμε μικρή κόκκινη μάσκα και το γκρίζο είναι σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση και με τόνους της ιζαμπέλας.
ΜΙΚΡΑ - Έχουν μαύρες φτερούγες με κίτρινες ζώνες ,μαύρη ουρά χωρίς τις λευκές κηλίδες ,κεφάλι και στήθος γκρίζα, πλάτη σκούρο γκρι με τις καστανόξανθες κηλίδες να επεκτείνονται στην πλάτη και στο στήθος και γκρίζο ράμφος.
ΥΠΟΕΙΔΗ - c.c. paropanisi, C.c.subulata.


ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ και ΒΙΟΤΟΠΟΣ

Η καρδερίνα Ιμαλάϊων συναντάτε στα
NA της Μέσης Ανατολής (Ιράν, Αφγανιστάν, κ.λ.π...), στην κοιλάδα και στην κέντρο-δυτική Κίνα και την Σιβηρία, μέχρι την Ινδία. Κατοικεί στις ζώνες των Ιμαλάϊων μέχρι 2500-3000 μέτρα ύψος. Συναντάτε περισσότερο στις άγονες ζώνες από εκείνες που καλλιεργούνται, προτιμά τα ξηρά κλίματα, κάνει, βόλτες σε κοπάδια ψάχνοντας για σπόρια στις άγριεςπεριοχές από ότι στις καλλιεργημένες. Είναι κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένη για να της επιτρέπεται να φτάσει τα πιο δύσκολα σημεία των φυτών για να πάρει τους αγαπημένους της σπόρους. Όταν μειώνονται οι σπόροι σε ένα λιβάδι το εγκαταλείπουν προκειμένου να περάσουν στην αναζήτηση άλλου πιο πλούσιου (κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο οι εκτάσεις δεν στερεύουν και αναπαράγονται).


ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ

Η φωλιά κατασκευάζεται στη μορφή καλαθιού στους υψηλούς μίσχους και στα κλαδιά, καλάκριμένη μεταξύ του φυλλώματος. . Η κατασκευή της γίνεται από άμμο , χλόη και βρύα στο εξωτερικό μέρος και με τα τρίχες αλόγου στο εσωτερικό. Τα τοποθετημένα αυγά είναι άσπρα με τα λιγοστές καστανόξανθες κηλίδες. Μετά από 12 ημέρες επώασης το μικρά γεννώνται και τα ταΐζουν τις πρώτες τρεις με τέσσερις ημέρες με μισοχωνεμένους σπόρους, γίνονται ανεξάρτητα μετά από τρεις εβδομάδες. Πραγματοποιημένοι επωάσεις είναι δύο, εξαιρετικά τρία, γιατί αναγκάζονται τα πουλιά να μετακινηθούν για να περάσουν τον χειμώνα.

ΥΠΟΕΙΔΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΚΡΙΖΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΗ
1)Carduelis c,. caniceps: Αφγανιστάν, Κασμίρ, Πακιστάν ,νότιες και κεντρικές περιοχές της
Ασίας , από το Tadzhikstan έως στην Τουρκοαρμενία, στο Νεπάλ και το δυτικό τμήμα των Ιμαλάϊων.
2)Carduelis c. paropanisi.: Αφγανιστάν, νοτιοανατολικό Ιράν ,κεντρική Ασία ,νότια στο
Sinkiang, ανατολικά στο Thien Shan και Dzungarian Ala Tau στην Κίνα.
3)Carduelis c. subulata.: Από τα Βόρεια περίπου στον 60 π. από τη Σιβηρία έως την κέντρο- ανατολική ζώνη του Altai και την βορειοδυτική Μογγολία .
4)Carduelis c.ultima:Στο νοτιοανατολικό σημείο Fars και Kerman, στο νότιο Ιράν.


πηγη : http://www.exoticbirds.gr/index.php?...=article&id=67

----------


## jimk1

Τραβηγμενες στο νοτιο Ιραν

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24

Εγω για caniceps εψαχνα  κατι και βρηκα αυτην

----------


## jk21

αν δεν φαινοταν φυσικο το περιβαλλον τριγυρω του ,θα λεγα οτι ηταν πουλι κακοβαμμενο στο προσωπο ,ξεβαμμενο στα φτερα .....

Οι καρδεριναδες της παρεας που ξερουν τους ... τεχνιτες του χωρου ,θα μας πουνε καλυτερα !

----------


## teo24

> Εγω για caniceps εψαχνα  κατι και βρηκα αυτην


Βαζω και την σελιδα που κατι λεει στο τελος για νεα μεταλλαξη????Δεν βγαζω καλο νοημα...
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j...51343319583502

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

Κώστα και άλλη με πορτοκαλί στίγμα :

----------


## xasimo

Υπαρχουν τετοιες εκτροφες στην Ελλαδα? Εχει κανεις απο το φορουμ?
Τις εχω πετυχει  και γω στο ιντερνετ σαν greyheaded goldfinch και μου φαινονται πολυ ομορφες!


εδω εχει πολυ ωραιες εικονες αλλα δεν μπορω να τις βαλω...

http://www.birds.kz/subspeciesgaller...&p=1#021100175

----------


## xasimo

α τωρα το ειδα Κωστα το εχεις βαλει και συ Link απο το Kazakstan  ::

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχουν σιγουρα κατοχοι .Αν εχουν καταφερει μεχρι στιγμης εκτεταμενη εκτροφη δεν το ξερω ,γιατι ποια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι πραγματικης εκτροφης ακομα και τα δαχτυλιδωμενα  .Πληροφορηθηκα προσφατα απο γνωστους μου στο facebook οτι φερνουν απο Ρωσια ειτε πουλια φωλισια (κλεμμενα απο επαρχιες τις ρωσιας προς καζακσταν κλπ ) ειτε πιασμενα .Και ομως υπαρχει αμεσο εμποριο απο τοσο μακρινη χωρα ... 


Υπαρχει ατομο στην παρεα που εκτρεφει (μας εχει δειξει στο παρελθον )οχι τακτικο και εχει βαλει σχετικο βιντεακι θυμαμαι

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Πέτυχα πέρυσι στην Καλλιθέα σε pet shop ένα τέτοιο πουλί με μεταλλικό δαχτυλίδι ανοιχτού τύπου..200 ευρώ..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## stefos

νομιζω οτι η βασικη και εντονη διαφορα με την μπαλκανικα ειναι οτι αυτη στην ραχη ειναι γκριζα ενω η δικια μας καφε  , σωστα?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ολο το σωμα ειναι γκρι και λειπει το μαυρο στο κεφαλι και τα ασπρα μαγουλα.

----------

